# My first compot



## PHRAG (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok, I am probably going to buy a Phrag compot. I understand flasks, compots and seedlings can be tricky. So I have had good luck with seedlings, and now I want to move up to buying a compot. Any advice you can give a first time compot buyer? Next step, flasks!


----------



## Heather (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't! 

Just kidding. 

Don't freak out. I freaked out, got too much info, and changed too many variables too often. I only have three of the six seedlings left. However, the good thing is I finally got it and things started to stabilize and establish. I'm not really sure what advice to give except that keeping moist and humid is key, but make sure it isn't so humid you get rot.

That wasn't very helpful was it? 
I'm here for you if you need moral support, anyway!

What are you getting? That matters a lot also. I got something notoriously difficult to grow. Don't do that with your first.


----------



## silence882 (Jun 14, 2006)

Buy quality! Good parents are key, despite the increase in cost.

--Stephen


----------



## Marco (Jun 14, 2006)

What are you thinking about getting John ? oke:


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 14, 2006)

A Cow Hollow II besseae species cross. Like I need more species besseae right?


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> A Cow Hollow II besseae species cross. Like I need more species besseae right?




Cool, great choice nothing wrong with more besseae's, they're great


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> A Cow Hollow II besseae species cross. Like I need more species besseae right?



Yes! Definitely!!
oke:


----------

